# free to air



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

i am sick of directv. there is very little arabic programing available. many channels live from the middle east can be viewed for FREE. alls you need is a free-to-air 30 inch dish and a reciever called sat cruiser, retail $300, there are no monthly charges. Directv has china tv (CCTV channel 445)wich is good but they dont have iraqi television. it seems to me that directv is becoming nothing more than a CABLE COMPANY IN THE SKY.,ALLS THEY SEEM TO CARE ABOUT IS LOCAL SH*T LIKE THE WB AND UPN.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Check your language.

As for WB and UPN... people want to see those. And HBO, Showtime, etc. I don't know about D*, but E* carries foreign language programming, hut you have to purchase that package.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

I read somewhere that an outfit that sells foreign programming in Europe (is that right?) has started up operations in the USA. Look for many of those c-band FTA foreign channels to require a subscription.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

directv has WORLD LINK ch 375 ,look for the program mosaic,it has todays news from the middle east from various news networks such as IRAN NATIONAL TELEVISION. its on several times a day. i wana catch iraq news myself, they do carry it. if directv wont carry these free channels, i might get a free-to-air dish and sat-cruiser reciever myself !as far as WB and UPN, i recieve them in a local package but i also recieve east & west coast feeds also. if they cancel my east & west networks (cbs,nbc,fox) ,i will cancel my locals in PROTEST.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

If you checked the channels available when you subscribed, you probably saw that there wasn't a lot of middle eastern programming. Did it come as a surprise to you that that didn't change once you turned on your receiver for the first time? If you don't like what is available - then simply don't sign up. Your complaint is groundless. You are getting what you are paying for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

you americans sound like such snobs, i personally think directv is a piece of garbage, i much rather use an expensive vcr and maxell high end quality tape than waste my money on tivo, even the name sounds like its for retarts, but then again americans like that stuff .


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Take a deep breath, after all its just satellite TV


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

you americans sound like such snobs, i personally think directv is a piece of garbage, i much rather use an expensive vcr and maxell high end quality tape than waste my money on tivo, even the name sounds like its for retarts, but then again americans like that stuff .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If it were for retarts then you ought to have one!

you americans seem like such snobs, If you don't know how to operate a tivo, just say so, and we'll get you the help you need!
Just how expensive is your vcr on the upwards of $49.95 or possibly a little more.

But then again we Americans do like that kind of stuff.
If you can't dazzle us with your brilliance, you're sure not going to baffle us with your bullsh*t.
If you don't like Tivo, don't buy it.

[Admin Note- In keeping with tradition, the 'i' has been replaced]


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Muslimite..

Sony and Panasonic both make great vcr's. I recommend Sony.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

[Admin Note- In keeping with tradition, the 'i' has been replaced]

Edited by: Steve Jay Shem at: 3/19/02 6:03:05 pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What do you mean by that. Replaced ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Look closly, I relpaced the 'i' with an *, its what we've been doing lately with the word 'sh*t'.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

That's cool, I kept looking at it and thought you deleted or made an emoticon. looked like the alien head or something. he he


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I was just replying to the first sh*t from sadaam that you missed in the first post. No *


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

LOL! Sounds like a troll to me. But just for the record: 

when a VCR can play back the beginning of the tape while recording at the end of the tape simultaneously... 
when a VCR can instantly skip 30 second (I don't mean fast forward--I mean skip INSTANTLY)... 
When a VCR can record 20 to 40 hours without having to change tapes and without having to sacrifice picture quality... 
when a VCR is as easy to program as hitting ONE button and reoccurring events can be ser by hitting ONE button twice...
when a VCR can have a tape automatically and instantly go to the blank spot to record a program while protecting programs I haven't viewed yet on the same tape...
when a VCR allows me to pause the playback while the unit continues to record...

That is when I'll think a VCR will do the trick. A PVR is a quantum leap from a VCR. Unless you use a wax cylindrical record player to play your recorded music, you too have embrased technological advances. This is nothing less than the difference between vynil and CD and CD to MP3 in advancement.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for understanding snagel, sorry I guess I did miss it in the orginal posters post, I just took care of it, and it was in all caps too, just goes to show ya no ones perfect  You bring up a good point about the emoticons, emoticons is checked by default and sometimes posters forget or dont realize that, thats an option and have posts with alien heads all over the place.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

But you wouldn't lend your pvr to your neighbor. And you can't rent a pvr disk at blockbuster. And your VCR never runs out of space as long as there's another tape.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

If I need to share what I have on the PVR with a neighbor, THEN I'll dust off the VCR and record what I got on the PVR to the VCR. Of course, I cannot remember a time since 1981 (when I got my first VCR --the day the Space Shuttle Columbia landed for the first time with Bob Young and Robert Crippin--I still have the video tape with ABC coverage and Ken Kashahara standing in the middle of the desert waiting to hear the sonic boom I made on the RCA VT650--hell I still HAVE the RCA VT650 in working condition!) that I did this. But just for the sake of argument...

If I REALLY want to keep something (or had was running out of space --more than 35 hours or so) I would archive it on tape. But since I realized that 99.999956% of the time, I am just timeshifting rather than recording something I may want to keep, this has not been a problem yet.

Remeber that VCRs and PVRs are not mutually exclusive. But those that do not have a PVR and want to compare it to a VCR just don't "get it".  

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

can you use the toroidial t55 & t90 with this receiver? i hear you can pick up multiple satellite stations with any receiver. is that true? i was looking around the web and came across it on www.digware.com.

can someone explain?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

My gawd! This is a 2 and a half year old thread! With no registered users!

How about starting a new thread in the FTA / Non-DBS Satellite Area forum?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

People sure have been bring the old posts back to life a lot more than what they used to, but as time goes on there will be more older posts to go back on.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

This is copied from a forum I used to moderate:

"Okay, so like once upon a time there was this post made by Guest. It went unoticed and eventually collected some dust just peacefully laying deep within the forums archives. However one day a wreckless young man named HELP decided to revive this old topic disturbing it's slumbers. Why can't old and tired topics ever get some rest? Why aren't people content to let year old topics stay in the attic?"


----------

